# My sweet sweet boy, Sisco </3



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It still could have been something besides HYPP. since an autoposy was never done, and he was never tested for HYPP, both parents were n/n, I would not just assume that he died from HYPP.

The Impressive percentage is actually very little, and its far back in the generations. 

There are other viruses/infections that this could have been. a neurological disorder, aneurysm, heart failure. Theres just so many things.

HYPP would be at the back of my mind in this situation. Lactic acid buildup can cause tight muscles, cramping, twitching, extreme discomfort. That would be due to selenium/vit e deficency. perhaps magnesium deficency. 

You will never know. But dont beat yourself up about this. It could have been anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you CLaPorte  I try but I dont do a great job at not beating myself up. I'm working on it. I really appreciate your feedback on the HYPP matter. I guess it was an easy answer for a horrible sudden thing that happened. Maybe we made the pieces fit so that we had a reason for his sudden death. Youre right, we will never know. I have been trying to focus on what he gave me instead of what I lost. I just miss him so much it hurts.

Your post just made me remember that I wrote a letter to my vet and told her what had happened to Sisco and she wrote me back. She thinks it was circulatory collapse, an internal broken blood vessel that killed him. She said she wouldnt have ordered an autopsy because she is that certain. I dont exactly know what that means.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridepainfree (Sep 24, 2013)

Good for you, stay focused on what he was able to give you. Memories are good, think about him often. It is OK to cry, it is OK to laugh. 

I too lost a horse suddenly this year. He was only 14 and I had him 10 years. I miss him so much. He was a character and a lot of my memories of him make me smile and cry at the same time. It is good to remember, you will always miss him.


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Im sorry for your loss, Ride. Ten years, wow!! That has to be pretty amazing though!! You are so very lucky to have had him for that long!! It is very hard to come to terms with. Im sure the longer you have them, the harder it is. It still feels like yesterday that he was here. Having my husbands horse and my new horse help a lot. And knowing Im not alone in my loss helps too. It seems like its only through loss that you find others who share a loss like yours.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

As the owner if a confirmed hypp horse I can understand how upset you would be at such a sudden loss. 

My only advice would be to test for it the next time you have horse that you suspect has hypp. 

With proper diet and management hypp horses (depending on the severity) can live normal lives. My hypp gelding has only had one confirmed attack more then 10 years ago (as I personally know previous owners) and has had none with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you, natisha


----------

